# Dead Island



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes! Yes! Oh god, yes!

I've heard of this game _years_ ago, watching various interviews and reading various articles about its features and I've been waiting a very long time to hear more about it and it had fell silent and a lot of people had presumed it "dead." 

Well, they've just released the official announcement trailer!

[video=youtube;lZqrG1bdGtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZqrG1bdGtg[/video]

"Dead Island combines first-person action with a heavy focus on melee  combat, character development and customization of a vast array of  weapons. All of these gameplay features are presented in a dark story  inspired by classic zombie movies with a gritty and engrossing campaign  that can be played with up to 4 players in co-op mode.
Developed for Playstation 3, Xbox 360 and PC.

- first-person melee combat
- 4-player coop
- weapon customization
- set on an open world tropical island
- RPG elements for character development
- hordes of gruesome zombies"

More info.

Let's hope it's not gonna turn out to be some Left4Dead rip-off.
So... whatcha thinking ?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 17, 2011)

GTA/Saints Row + L4D + Dead Rising = Dead Island


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> GTA/Saints Row + L4D + Dead Rising = Dead Island


 
Did you even read the article? Just because it's got meleÃ© combat, zombies, 4-player-coop and free-roam doesn't make it like those games. Rainbow 6 Vegas has 4-player co-op and that's not like L4D. :Vc

Hell, Dead Island was in production before L4D was announced!


----------



## Flatline (Feb 17, 2011)

That was the most depressing trailer I have ever seen.

Looking forward to the game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2011)

I always presumed that that game is "dead". Oh how much have i been anticipating that game to be published it looks sick(in a good way)


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Did you even read the article? Just because it's got meleÃ© combat, zombies, 4-player-coop and free-roam doesn't make it like those games. Rainbow 6 Vegas has 4-player co-op and that's not like L4D. :Vc
> 
> Hell, Dead Island was in production before L4D was announced!


and Dead Rising came out before L4D with the whole melee thing again

GTA is known for the Sand Box enviroment
L4D series is known for 4 player co-op in a zombie enviroment
and Dead Rising is known for "use fucking everything you can to fight em"

so yea if folks see that combination :V
Doesnt change it could or will be a good game too.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> and Dead Rising came out before L4D with the whole melee thing again
> 
> GTA is known for the Sand Box enviroment
> L4D series is known for 4 player co-op in a zombie enviroment
> ...



So by that logic, CoD = Doom + Quake or someshit. Doom is a first person shooter and Quake lets you shoot people online. Everything is made of other things, you know. What really matters is how these features are built upon and knitted together to make the game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So by that logic, CoD = Doom + Quake or someshit. Doom is a first person shooter and Quake lets you shoot people online. Everything is made of other things, you know. What really matters is how these features are built upon and knitted together to make the game.


 stop with the gamer rage bro, makes you look like a fool. On top of that, at least have proper stuff conneting to the game.

Again it doesnt change it could be or will be a Good Game, just that the concept IN the game appears to combine from 3 popular series that probably L4D fans and Dead Rising Fans will enjoy specially the GTA fans who use the zombie Mods for their games which oddly is the three games I enjoy playing thus a paradise game for me.

Ask first, rage second bro :V


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2011)

That trailer was fucking amazing


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> stop with the gamer rage bro, makes you look like a fool. On top of that, at least have proper stuff conneting to the game.
> 
> Again it doesnt change it could be or will be a Good Game, just that the concept IN the game appears to combine from 3 popular series that probably L4D fans and Dead Rising Fans will enjoy specially the GTA fans who use the zombie Mods for their games which oddly is the three games I enjoy playing thus a paradise game for me.
> 
> Ask first, rage second bro :V



Look at mah avatar. Look at it. No rage here, man! If I was raging, I woulda thrown more naughty words. :V I just don't like the way it comes across when people mark a game as a mix of something rather than saying something else to go with it. It just looks as if you're saying that there's no point in playing _this_ game because of _those_ games, which is something I consider objectionable.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Look at mah avatar. Look at it. No rage here, man! If I was raging, I woulda thrown more naughty words. :V I just don't like the way it comes across when people mark a game as a mix of something rather than saying something else to go with it. It just looks as if you're saying that there's no point in playing _this_ game because of _those_ games, which is something I consider objectionable.


 usually when a person does a A + B = C, its usually the 2 or 3 games they play and see it as a good combination, not a bad one. Its when they go A = C is when they are doing what you said

and you gamer raged still as you jumped the ball :V


----------



## Tolgron (Feb 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> That trailer was fucking amazing



Aye. Sad, but fucking amazing.


----------



## cad (Feb 17, 2011)

That trailer made no sense at all to me.


----------



## STB (Feb 17, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So... whatcha thinking ?


 
I think you're awesome for showing this :I



B.P.R.D said:


> That trailer made no sense at all to me.



Watch it again then?


----------



## cad (Feb 17, 2011)

STB said:


> Watch it again then?


*watches*
...
...
...
...

...No, still doesn't make sense.


----------



## STB (Feb 17, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> *watches*
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...


 
Huh.. well it must be you, because I think it made sense. And I'm assuming everyone else did :v


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> That trailer made no sense at all to me.


 
A GIRL AND HER FAMILY GOT KILLED BY ZOMBIES, YOU SEE.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks pretty interesting and actually different.. but not much is given. So I will just have to follow this game title now.
That was really sad to watch.



Aden said:


> A GIRL AND HER FAMILY GOT KILLED BY ZOMBIES, YOU SEE.


 
UHH
I'm pretty sure they were being _saved_ by the zombies. Did you even watch it?


----------



## Jw (Feb 17, 2011)

No doubt buout it, the emotions are haunting. I'm not a big "Zombiepocalypse" fan, but this might be a decent game.


----------



## Aden (Feb 17, 2011)

Recut chronological trailer for those who don't feel like thinking
http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/02/1...forwards-announcement-trailer?objectid=829562


----------



## Superscooter143 (Feb 20, 2011)

And just to clear up other info: the screenshots posted by Techland, the dev, are in fact in game.

Still not very sure on how combat will turn out. 50% say it will be first-person turn-based, and 50% say dynamic combat in first person.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just heard about it a few days ago, couldn't believe I hadn't heard of it sooner, because I'm a zombie fanatic. The traiiler was pretty powerful too.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm still curious as to how the game became delayed anyway.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 21, 2011)

Superscooter143 said:


> I'm still curious as to how the game became delayed anyway.


 
I think it was because they needed to find a proper publisher and a lot of things in-dev needed a rewrite which took as long as it did... There was also the other games Techland were working on such as Call of Juarez and Dead Island was just slowly edging forward in the background until it got to the point where it was good enough to advertise (again) and well... here we are! It's Steam page is also up and it's scheduled for a 2011 release. No idea when, though.


----------



## Caldy (Feb 21, 2011)

Has anyone seen Geoff (voice of Griff from Red vs Blue) watch the trailer of Dead island? if not you should totally check it out http://achievementhunter.com/archive/?id=2922&v=comments


----------



## Kibou (Feb 22, 2011)

They need to release this now!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;nOO2x7JYuIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOO2x7JYuIU[/video]


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds like it might be my "spot of tea," eh guv? :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 22, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Sounds like it might be my "spot of tea," eh guv? :3


 
I hope not, I don't like tea. :c


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2011)

That trailer almost made me cry ;_;


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 22, 2011)

I saw the thread title and immediately thought "really shitty tv show"


----------



## Superscooter143 (Feb 22, 2011)

I hope this is at least good. Nail'd was supposedly pretty bad because it was just too easy and on consoles, the graphics didn't shine at all.


----------



## Caldy (Feb 23, 2011)

8-bit said:


> That trailer almost made me cry ;_;



i guess youve seen the video with Geoff from RvB watching the trailer


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Feb 25, 2011)

I actually had a couple of tears running down my cheeks when I first seen this trailer.  Mainly because I got a little sis that looks scarily like the girl from it.  so it like...kinda hit home a bit more.  The music itself is great to listen to on it's own, well imo anyway, I've always loved instrumental soundtrack type music, especially hauntingly sad and moving types of music like this.

I swear to god...if this game doesn't give me the chance to save the family in the trailer, I'm gonna be pissed...


----------



## Xavan (Feb 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;YQ5c9BzohM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ5c9BzohM4[/video]


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 25, 2011)

4-player coop = instant win

Playing together with a group of friends will make almost any game automatically fun and enjoyable, at least to me it does.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2011)

Excellent contribution, Xavan. :3c


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 25, 2011)

Xavan said:


> [video=youtube;YQ5c9BzohM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ5c9BzohM4[/video]


 
The people who made this are going to nazi hell >:C


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 25, 2011)

I tried to watch the whole thing but I got so borederlands that I left for bed, too. \:


----------



## theLight (Feb 25, 2011)

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> I'm pretty sure they were being _saved_ by the zombies. Did you even watch it?


 
I LOL'd.

Looks to be a great game, but judging by the graphics, it probably wont run on my computer. Crawl, at best. And not in the good 'zombie with cut off legs' kind of way. A pity (again) that I dont have a nice gaming rig.

EDIT: I just now noticed in the OP that it will also be for PS3. like, YAAAY!  I *do* have a good gaming rig! 

The trailer is amazing, very impressive. And artsy. I love artsy.

the 'use everything you can to fight them' comparison makes utter sense. It's zombies, and in case of zombies, that's the usual fair.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2011)

MMMmmmmm, depressing. ^.^ <3


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Look at mah avatar. Look at it


 
it looks more like anticipation guy than anything


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 25, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So by that logic, CoD = Doom + Quake or someshit. Doom is a first person shooter and Quake lets you shoot people online. Everything is made of other things, you know. What really matters is how these features are built upon and knitted together to make the game.


 
He's been playing too much minecraft. Now he's trying to make videogames on a crafting bench.


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

The trailer did look a bit depressing, but funny at the same time. Anyways, it looks like a better version of l4d! I always wanted RPG style zombie games, and like dead rising, CUSTOMIZABLE WEAPONS! xD


----------



## Cain (Feb 25, 2011)

8-bit said:


> The people who made this are going to nazi hell >:C


 
Aww cmon dude, lighten up! It's tobuscus anyways. This was really funny xD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 6, 2011)

(Does this count as a necro if the topic is continued & relevant? The game just came out)

So it's out, it's awesome...and glitchy as fuck. I'm stuck on a mission right now (Seek'n'Loot?) where I got the two bundles of juice boxes, but the guy isn't accepting them, and not allowing me to interact with him - Being there's no 'save', I don't want to shut off the game and see if there is an update or what have you @_x

But overall it's fun, though I hope they keep it challenging without making it just like WTF hard. Thus far it's somewhat challenging to get the distance correct to attack from, but it's not untenable...Just all ze bugs @_x


----------



## Aetius (Sep 6, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> (Does this count as a necro if the topic is continued & relevant? The game just came out)



I'm afraid it does : (


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 12, 2011)

Not locking this because fuck yeah Dead Island, and we should probably bend the rules for pre-release discussion -> post-release discussion to avoid dupe threads.

A lot of people whinged about this game being buggy as hell, and yes, as I understand it NA got a dev build released or something, but when it came out down here it ran sweet as a charm. I only had one instance where I drove my ute under a bus, and I shrugged, walked away and kept kickin' zombie ass.
Way more fun in co-op though. Singleplayer it's easy to get overrun.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been playing the game single player and "13%" into the campaign (the "time played" thing is fucked up) I have one death. 

I died because there was a map marker that told me to go into this bunker, and I couldn't figure out how to get in, so I tried climbing over some rocks in the area. 

I walked into a no-no zone, fell a few feet and dropped dead. 


Maybe it's about to get a thousand times more difficult at some point, but so far all I have to do is spam "kick" and...


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, it's...  not perfect, but hell fun particularly for a mere $45.

Oh, and this is just a fantastic .dll edit


----------



## Aetius (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, It a fun game, but it has its moments.

Like when you would always press the noclip key and it would completely fuck up the game.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 12, 2011)

Me and a friend came up with a concept like Dead Island in our heads before we even knew it existed. Life imitating art, I suppose, which is why I want to try it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 12, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Yeah, It a fun game, but it has its moments.
> 
> Like when you would always press the noclip key and it would completely fuck up the game.



I discovered that by clipping through a wall into no-man's land. Was just going along and oh god where did everything go. 

I honestly thought the game had crashed and stopped working on my computer. Was about to be super mad.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 12, 2011)

I just watched a review and it looks A LOT like Borderlands, only worse. Don't know if I want it, now.


----------



## BRN (Sep 12, 2011)

Jared said:


> I just watched a review and it looks A LOT like Borderlands, only worse. Don't know if I want it, now.



I'm really interested in the game but it's comments like this that confuse me...
Is this Heavy Rain, Left 4 Dead, Borderlands, Silent Hill, or what?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> I'm really interested in the game but it's comments like this that confuse me...
> Is this Heavy Rain, Left 4 Dead, Borderlands, Silent Hill, or what?



It's Farcry 2.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 12, 2011)

SIX said:


> I'm really interested in the game but it's comments like this that confuse me...
> Is this Heavy Rain, Left 4 Dead, Borderlands, Silent Hill, or what?



If you want to see a relatively positive review of the game, RPS probably has the best out there. It's a lot like Borderlands meets survival-horror. Currently the PC version is rather buggy, although that can be somewhat improved through user tinkering.


----------



## Cain (Sep 12, 2011)

I have the game, and it's brilliant! It's like l4d, except less linear, more free world, and more rpg, more variety, etc xD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 12, 2011)

It's like L4D meets Farcry 2. And those who say it's like Borderlands, you can always turn off those health/exp counters, making it a milliom times more enjoyable.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 12, 2011)

Anyone else feel a bit sad when it was shown through gameplay that the family in the trailer did in fact die?  It's near the start I think, you come out of this door, into a corridor and on the left is that family's room, and the parents are dead inside, and then you can proceed to raid their stuff for money and such.  Although I stole cash from everyone but that room, I felt really bad about it for some reason XD


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 12, 2011)

Dammit that game gets way harder at around 34% completion. Partner is pretty much essential.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 12, 2011)

The only thing it really has strongly in common with Borderlands is that wretched scaling system when you level up. 

"YOU'VE LEVELED UP! YOU HAVE +1% DAMAGE! TO INCREASE CHALLENGE, ALL ENEMIES NOW HAVE +1% HEALTH!" 

Wow. Cool progress bro. :I 

The inventory system also works a bit like Borderlands, though I find it a bit clunkier. I find my lack of quickswitching... disturbing. You have to bring up a little "weapon wheel" thing if you want to switch. It derps a lot, and more than once I've accidentally my super expensive killomatic 9001 at an enemy instead of the throw-away I meant to chuck at him. 


Far Cry 2 really sums up the dynamic more though in terms of how you get around in the world, and what it's like to explore. Small, avoidable pockets of resistance scattered over the map and a bigger group when you get there. 

Melee combat is brutal and far more complex than the "are they in your hitbox?" dynamic of L4D. Strikes can be planned and scouted for maximum damage if you get the drop on an enemy, though hacking and slashing can work in a tight spot. Health requires exploration and a bit of planning, though smaller items grow back if you leave the area. Unfortunately enemies grow back too, and sometimes they're just not polite enough to wait before you leave. 

I haven't gotten to play with guns yet except for the black girl's super saiyan attack, but if you do use that attack it pretty much fucks everyone's shit. I've actually found myself with a shortage of good reasons to do it so far. 

Overall it's pretty good though, actually. The combat I think is one of the places where it shines. It's very satisfying to have little markers show up on your screen telling you that, oh by the way, you totally just broke that fucker's leg. 

The environment is also extremely rich. It's really laid out like a real resort, but remains functional/logical as a video game space. It really looks like it might have been an OK place to be just a couple of hours before events of the game.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 12, 2011)

It's an awesome game, and so fun to watch people talk about it, because no two people can seem to pick a game or set of games that it compares to - While at the same time, they might claim it's buggy, but they just don't want to stop playing - The goodness shines thru


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 12, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Anyone else feel a bit sad when it was shown through gameplay that the family in the trailer did in fact die?  It's near the start I think, you come out of this door, into a corridor and on the left is that family's room, and the parents are dead inside, and then you can proceed to raid their stuff for money and such.  Although I stole cash from everyone but that room, I felt really bad about it for some reason XD



I wish the whole game was in reverse, like that trailer, where the players have to land on a zombie-infested island and suck the bullets out of corpses and bring them all back to life again, thus restoring peace.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I wish the whole game was in reverse, like that trailer, where the players have to land on a zombie-infested island and suck the bullets out of corpses and bring them all back to life again, thus restoring peace.



Oh my god that would be amazing. I'm trying to think of how you would make a game like that.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 12, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I wish the whole game was in reverse, like that trailer, where the players have to land on a zombie-infested island and suck the bullets out of corpses and bring them all back to life again, thus restoring peace.



Life Island: Where you go to play God :V

But yeah, I'd probably check that game out at least, would be an interesting difference to most games out there nowadays.


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 12, 2011)

I, also, can't wait for Left 4 Dead III.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 12, 2011)

Almost finished the game solo, however it decided to glitch on me while I was doing an escort quest, and reverted me back to level one with no items : |


----------



## Onnes (Sep 12, 2011)

Although it's incredibly buggy at the moment, the PC version of Dead Island looks to be highly moddable. There's been a number of tweaks and bugfixes released already, including instructions on how to actually get PC keybinds working properly. Has anyone messed around with any of this, or heard of any interesting projects that are planned?


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 12, 2011)

Onnes said:


> If you want to see a relatively positive review of the game, RPS probably has the best out there. It's a lot like Borderlands meets survival-horror. Currently the PC version is rather buggy, although that can be somewhat improved through user tinkering.



I would actually say Giant Bomb have a better look at it, if more brief.

Additionally, all PC Dead Island players out there, _buy a USB X360 controller_. You will thank yourself for it- a lot of the control woes just go away, and it's a much more fun experience.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 12, 2011)

It's pretty much a more melee orientated Borderlands.


----------



## Cain (Sep 12, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Anyone else feel a bit sad when it was shown through gameplay that the family in the trailer did in fact die?  It's near the start I think, you come out of this door, into a corridor and on the left is that family's room, and the parents are dead inside, and then you can proceed to raid their stuff for money and such.  Although I stole cash from everyone but that room, I felt really bad about it for some reason XD


I laughed.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 12, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I laughed.


_SO EDGY_


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 13, 2011)

Everybody's trippin'
Even her


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 13, 2011)

I just 



Spoiler: epic shit



drove that really nice armoured car. Shame I can hardly see shit whilst driving it.



Anyway, I quite like this game despite being REALLY skeptical about it as it looked like a lot of different games, and it is in fact quite like a lot of games, but in a good way. I just wish they didn't steal the med-syringe from Killing Floor. :v

But yeah, the things I like in it are probably obvious, but I do have peeves to list, the first being the HUD. It's pretty hand-holding. Thankfully, some of it can be disabled. It's just that Dead Island was first marketed as some kind of immersive, realistic zombie survival adventure with all the horror and tension to be had. 

The WORST thing they did to ruin that was by adding EXP numbers all over the screen every time you mash a zombie, as well as displaying their health bar and name. Disabling those things in the options was a wonderful thing to do. It adds so much more "beauty" to the zombie horror by taking away the artificial crap, so instead of paying more attention to a floating health bar, you pay attention to the nasty-ass zombie and its detail, its animation, and its movements. Also getting a kill is much more satisfying without it. It's great beating a zombie up with a club or something, stepping back, and the tension of waiting to see if it gets back up and takes another lunge at you, or if it stays dead. It's better to actually be _involved_ with your kill, which is one of the things that makes it much more immersive, instead of reducing it to repeatedly pressing M1 and waiting for a message to appear that pats you on the back and tells you to move on. Too gamey. So yeah, disabling the HUD stuff. Do it NOW. 

Of course, the health, sprint, and crosshair elements stay. Health and sprint bars can't _not_ be in the game (functional realism =/= visual realism and all that) but they could've at least put the sprint bar in a less obstructive place. -.- And a crosshair and auto-lock-on in the PC version? What the hell? If a PC gamer doesn't know where the approximate center of his screen is, there's something seriously wrong with him/her. The inclusion of a crosshair also makes it nigh-on pointless to make/use ironsights for the guns...

There's also the case of the "advanced navigation system." It's great when you disable it, though. Instead of showing you the EXACT ROUTE all the time, you get the red flag pointing in the general direction you should travel, which is nice. As opposed to feeling as if I'm on rails all the damn time and having my hand held all the way (which makes long travels BORING) I have to start making my own mind up. _I _get to decide which routes to take and what decisions to make, and I get to enjoy the journey and get into all sorts of unexpected fun due to unintentional sidetracking and the all-clear to check my surroundings and explore places that I wouldn't normally think about otherwise. 

So in short, the extra HUD elements are really gimping the game for you and kind of taking you away from the sense of immersion. Of course, you still get your necessary health/stamina/experience bar (really, you can't get rid of those), but you'll probably enjoy the new effect of having everything else disabled, I can promise you that.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Everybody's trippin'
> Even her



And I thought it was my graphics card that was messed up.


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 13, 2011)

Weird, I haven't gotten that glitch yet.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 14, 2011)

"Why would you va-ca-tion to a place called Dead I-sland? Didn't you read the pam-phlet? Guess not."


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 15, 2011)

Fuck this game so much. Oh my god. 

It just ate my save. I loaded my game, and it stuck me inside of a fenced off area with no escape. I tried but the tops of the fences were invisawalls. Completely trapped. 

I loaded my last save point. 

Woke up drunk in the hotel. 

AHAHAHAHAH OH MY GOD FUCK YOU GAME! FUCK YOU SO MUCH!

Edit: It also forgot my custom control layout.


----------



## Milo (Sep 15, 2011)

this game REALLY makes me feel bad... I wake up in the hotel, look in another room, and see that family from the trailer lying on the ground, so I'm like "omg nuuuu!"

then later on, this guy who locks himself in a room asks me for painkillers, I give it to him, but it doesn't do anything. he starts talking about his family, and I'm like "FUCK... I'm just gonna walk away now. sorry you're about to turn into a zombie and all" 

;~;


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2011)

Milo said:


> this game REALLY makes me feel bad... I wake up in the hotel, look in another room, and see that family from the trailer lying on the ground, so I'm like "omg nuuuu!"
> 
> then later on, this guy who locks himself in a room asks me for painkillers, I give it to him, but it doesn't do anything. he starts talking about his family, and I'm like "FUCK... I'm just gonna walk away now. sorry you're about to turn into a zombie and all"
> 
> ;~;



Wow that was the family? 

I feel kinda bad now I was walking all over their bodies and looting their stuff.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 15, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Wow that was the family?
> 
> I feel kinda bad now I was walking all over their bodies and looting their stuff.


It's sorta maybe the family. Their shades have been shut by the tooth fairy though, and the walls have been re-arranged.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 15, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> It's sorta maybe the family. Their shades have been shut by the tooth fairy though, and the walls have been re-arranged.



Yeah, alot of people have been saying that its not due to the different environment.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 17, 2011)

I wonder why they didn't turn out to be zombies.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 18, 2011)

Is Dead Island worth the $60?
Because I'm thinking about getting it.


----------



## Jon1128 (Sep 18, 2011)

seen gameplay, trailers, and anything to do with 'Dead Island' and still think it's not worth spending cash on it...that's just me. (too many zombie games/mods for games so it's pretty boring when another one comes out)


----------



## Xeno (Sep 27, 2011)

Quick question about Dead Island: Does the red radioactive symbol = auto-save?


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 28, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Is Dead Island worth the $60?
> Because I'm thinking about getting it.



Eeehhhh.... 

Idk. I'm kind of mad at it for eating my saves so maybe I'm not the most objective opinion, but I'm not that fond of it. I'll probably go back to it at some point, but my superrage hasn't died off yet. 



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wonder why they didn't turn out to be zombies.



Maybe they were immune, so the zombies just beat the shit out of them. 

...

You know. In a way that left perfectly intact and pretty much completely undamaged bodies that look like they could be sleeping.


EDIT: My second biggest complaint about the game after the save-eating thing (or possibly third after being really easy for the first couple of hours) is that you could theoretically just stop the entire zombie invasion with some Las Vegas show girls. 

Seriously. Make a dance kick line. 

THEY SHALL NOT PASS.


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 30, 2011)

Just ragequit yet again after having an Infected sneak up behind me and slap the shit out of me god damn it ahwdjkq12`


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

Rotsala said:


> Just ragequit yet again after having an Infected sneak up behind me and slap the shit out of me god damn it ahwdjkq12`


Left mouse btn followed by right mouse btn 8)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 2, 2011)

What should I get first? Dead Island or Deus Ex: Human Revolution?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 2, 2011)

Dead Island - seems about at least 25+ hours of gameplay right off the bat.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Dead Island - seems about at least 25+ hours of gameplay right off the bat.


It is quite long game yeah


----------



## Aetius (Oct 3, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Dead Island - seems about at least 25+ hours of gameplay right off the bat.



Unless you use noclip :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 3, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Unless you use noclip :V


Haaaaaaaaxxxxxx!!!! >8O


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 3, 2011)

I bought the game and put it in my pc and when it opened up and all i got was a black screen?! and ive been trying to find a fix forever -.-" and i can hear the music and the start screen which annoy's me because i really want to play it!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr PyroCopter said:


> I bought the game and put it in my pc and when it opened up and all i got was a black screen?! and ive been trying to find a fix forever -.-" and i can hear the music and the start screen which annoy's me because i really want to play it!



Try updating your video drivers. Get a new and improved video card, even! That's all I can suggest.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 4, 2011)

There is a mod that makes the gameplay more Romeroesque for the zombies. Sorry console folks, it's PC only!

@Pyrocopter: Search for Dead Island Helper.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 4, 2011)

As i said (alot of fix's) that one and many others i have tried ==


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 5, 2011)

Mr PyroCopter said:


> As i said (alot of fix's) that one and many others i have tried ==



Post your PC specs.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 12, 2011)

Just got it for 360. I'll try to play with people here. Leave a message if you're going to befriend me.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 13, 2011)

I got Dead Island and I'll have to say I'm rather disappointed, it's not the best game I've ever played but then again it's not the worst either. I'll probably just let it collect dust until Deep Silver fixes it a little bit.


----------



## Syclo (Oct 14, 2011)

Dunno if anyone else mentioned it in the thread, but the only big problem I have with the game is the amount of bloom in it. Currently looking for an easy fix to tone it down.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2011)

Syclo said:


> Dunno if anyone else mentioned it in the thread, but the only big problem I have with the game is the amount of bloom in it. Currently looking for an easy fix to tone it down.



Isn't there an in-game option? I thought there was. Isn't there? My memory isn't that fresh. If there isn't, that sucks. :/


----------



## grimtotem (Oct 15, 2011)

when i first started playing the game i had a few start up issues with the game but now that i have changed from 32bit win7 to 64bit win7 i do not have any of those problems


----------



## RNorthex (Oct 15, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Isn't there an in-game option? I thought there was. Isn't there? My memory isn't that fresh. If there isn't, that sucks. :/



afaik there is
at least i friggin hate bloom effect in most games and dead island [apart from act 1] didn't seem that much of a problem, especially in act 2


----------



## Syclo (Oct 17, 2011)

The in game option is kinda shitty. I've just been using the Dead Island Helper to adjust it.


----------

